# Turn Back Time - What Age Would You Be?



## SeaBreeze (Nov 16, 2012)

If I could turn back the clock and pick a younger age, I think it would be 40.  Hubby would go younger, around 20.  How about you?  I figured at forty, that would give me an extra twenty years of life, and I felt pretty good at that age.


----------



## maybenot (Nov 16, 2012)

Well!, I reckon I'd go back to 50 but I'd stop work immediately, I often wished that 
I'd stopped earlier than I did but there again, Que sera,sera


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I would enjoy being about 24-25 years old. Old enough to know my butt from my elbow, but not starting to experience the cynicism of an older age. The world was still full of possibilities then - I would just want the wisdom I have NOW to go along with that 25-year-old body.

Nice thread idea!


----------



## Elzee (Nov 17, 2012)

Ummm... I realize that I am so much wiser than I used to be. I do wish to have the energy I had when I was in my 20s. But if I had a choice, I would choose wisdom over energy. I feel more at peace with myself than I did when I was younger. I would like to be an age before I started getting all my wrinkles, but at an age that my face would look wise. I guess that would be around 40-45 years.


----------



## Steve (Nov 17, 2012)

I would go back to *YESTERDAY* .. Not any further than that.. Not even a day..

I am very content with the life I led (and still have) and wouldn't change anything.. The mistakes I made are all part of life and experience..

I wouldn't even change where I lived in the world.. I love living where there are 4 distinctive seasons ranging from a hot summer to a cold winter....

So I've had some ups and downs..
So I've had some good times and bad times..
So I've had some highs and lows..
So I've had some wonderful times and disappointments..

Bottom line is I am extremely happy now and the experiences I had make me appreciate what I have now !!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2012)

Steve said:


> I would go back to *YESTERDAY* .. Not any further than that.. Not even a day..
> 
> I am very content with the life I led (and still have) and wouldn't change anything.. The mistakes I made are all part of life and experience..
> 
> ...



Interesting answer!  You do live in a beautiful place, and I also enjoy my four seasons as well.  I'm very happy too with my life, and consider all the experiences good and bad as natural life-learning...but suprised you wouldn't go for the younger, less worn body...good for you that you don't want to change a thing!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> I think I would enjoy being about 24-25 years old. Old enough to know my butt from my elbow, but not starting to experience the cynicism of an older age. The world was still full of possibilities then - I would just want the wisdom I have NOW to go along with that 25-year-old body.



You're not cynical now are you Sifu, I never noticed.    I agree, I guess if I could've picked knowing what I know now, my answer would be in my twenties too.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 17, 2012)

Sounds like a fun and healthy life for you, funny you refer to that time as BFB!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 17, 2012)

5 yrs. old  !   This is known as the "peak imagination yrs" !  (around 5).......these guys are the "funnest" company around!!!!      I just don't ever want to have to redo the years after that..!!   I would prefer to skip all of the years (post 5 til the present)....as the "gained knowledge"  is    SUCH A" PERK",  NOW !!!!   LOL!  I am good with "NOW"   as long as I can be "a kid at heart",  as I sincerely  believe that we honestly DO go "full circle"...if we keep growing and evolving.......so .... from my "discerning point of view"........ THE KIDS HAVE GOT IT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R. Paradon (Nov 19, 2012)

SifuPhil said:


> I think I would enjoy being about 24-25 years old. Old enough to know my butt from my elbow, but not starting to experience the cynicism of an older age. The world was still full of possibilities then - I would just want the wisdom I have NOW to go along with that 25-year-old body.
> 
> Nice thread idea!



Twenty four would be a great age...as long as I knew what I know now.  All of the joints were not creaky, my eyes were not always red, I had real teeth and I would recognize that guy in the mirror once more!


----------



## Ginger (Nov 19, 2012)

I think we all need to go into the recycle bin!   LOL!   It used to only take a good facial......now it is down to finding body parts....knees, hips etc......and various 'anatomical' parts that are not easily found on Craig's list!


----------



## Steve (Nov 21, 2012)

Ginger..
My wife has an expression that she says,
"melt me down and start over" ..........

Perhaps that would work .....


----------



## Ginger (Nov 21, 2012)

Steve,

Give your sweet wife a "kiss on the cheek" from me....I can empathize!!  Now, we just have to find a *very large melting pot!! layful:*


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Nov 22, 2012)

I love everyone's replies! Sometimes I don't mind being 56, but other times I wouldn't mind being 35 or 40. Oh heck, I don't think I'd mind being 20 again, it all depends on how I feel, I suppose.  
I remember what my stepfather said many years ago when he saw a sexy-looking woman strolling on the beach in a skimpy bikini. He gazed at the girl, sighed heavily, looked down at his pot belly and said, "Well, I guess we've all had our day in the sun"...


----------



## Lc jones (Mar 4, 2020)

A real old thread but a great topic, I would choose my 30’s, we had our careers going and had just purchased a new home...


----------



## Pecos (Mar 4, 2020)

About 36,  I pretty well had it together by then.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 4, 2020)

definitely around my late 30's...  in fact I can hardly believe  it was 25 years ago.. it seems like yesterday , blimey how things have changed since then..


----------



## squatting dog (Mar 4, 2020)

23


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 4, 2020)

I’d like to be about 10 years old again—not to restart from there (who wants to go through puberty twice?) but just for the first few days after school let out for the summer.  Flip flops, reading a good book while laying in the cool grass under a shade tree, and buying Orange Julius for 10 cents.  Not a concern in the world


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 4, 2020)

16


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Mar 4, 2020)

I’d like to be 20 again the age I met my husband, we had a wonderful life n I’d like to live it over again


----------



## treeguy64 (Mar 4, 2020)

Thirty, in a band, lots of gigs, single, lots of women around, owned a house, money in the bank.  Life was great.  I'd fly home to Chicago, immediately, to see Mom, Dad and my Sister.  I miss them, very much.

In truth, life is still very good, these days, but the world has grown more crazy, and I have no immediate family members around, anymore, to discuss things with.  I still do discuss things with them, but the conversations are, sadly, very one-sided.......


----------



## Repondering (Mar 4, 2020)

Twenty.    It'd be great to know what I know now, but even if I only knew some of what I know now that I didn't know then, it'd still be pretty good.
If I was as deluded as I was back then......no.

Also, I'd rather not be young in 2020.  It was better turning twenty in 1973.


----------



## Fyrefox (Mar 4, 2020)

I think I'd like to be in my mid-twenties again, although there's also a lot to be said about being in one's thirties.  In my mid-twenties I was established in my career and living independently but still foot-loose and fancy free with no wrinkles and lots of energy...


----------



## Gaer (Mar 4, 2020)

20!  People always say, "If I knew then  ." . .   but I would have married differently,. I'd STUDY marketing, Psychology, philosophy, art, design, physics.  I'd be unstoppable!   I'd do so many things differently!  But, Life goes on through eternity so I'll do it all next time around!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 4, 2020)

20.  I'd love to rock my babies again.   I'd let the house be dirty and just sit with them.


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 4, 2020)

27.  That's right after I broke free from religious legalism and right before the ever increasing autoimmune stuff began.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 5, 2020)

About 30, I think.


----------



## toffee (Mar 5, 2020)

liked being 30


----------



## Wren (Mar 5, 2020)

17, the age I was when my daughter born, (starting after the birth was over) !
so I could do it all again....


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 5, 2020)

being I am forever ten in my head, life is good. my wife on the other hand once told me, "you are like taking a two year shopping."


----------



## CatGuy (Mar 5, 2020)

I'll stick with what I've got. I'm happy, all my parts still work (some could use a good oiling, though), and I'm in a good place emotionally and mentally. I don't think I'd want another sixty or seventy years at this point: things are not going to be good near the end of the century.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jan 3, 2021)

I would love to work my way through the stages again starting somewhere around early toddlerhood and working my way into my late 20's.

Those were the most exciting times for me, the years where I enjoyed the biggest changes. 

I never gave any thought over what tomorrow held, and I truly lived for the day.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 3, 2021)

Age 22, I would not have gotten married, but instead finished my Bachelor's degree.


----------



## Jeweltea (Jan 3, 2021)

Early 20s. Still in college having a great time living in Hawaii. Did not have much money though.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 3, 2021)

My dad died when I was 31.  My thirties were the most peaceful, contented, loving times in my life.  Except for that One Thing.  He was great, larger than life.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 3, 2021)

I wish I had been born 10 years later than I was; then I wouldn't've had to be a kid and a teen during the boring, ultraconformist time I was. Oh, if I could've been young in the 80s...yeah, right, probably wouldn't've been popular then either, oh, well.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jan 3, 2021)

Like others have said, life has delivered high's, low's, pain and joy. If I went back it would mean leaving a great group of friends behind. Friends that my wife and I have sorely missed due to the corona virus, so although I can't dance gymnastic rock & roll as I once did, I will stay where I am most comfortable, here in the present with my beautiful wife.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Jan 3, 2021)

I would be ageless


----------



## funsearcher! (Jan 3, 2021)

30 old enough but also young enough and time for adventures


----------



## MarciKS (Jan 3, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> If I could turn back the clock and pick a younger age, I think it would be 40.  Hubby would go younger, around 20.  How about you?  I figured at forty, that would give me an extra twenty years of life, and I felt pretty good at that age.


I'm going with 35.


----------



## Repondering (Jan 3, 2021)

First year of college, 18.  I could leave behind the entanglements and setbacks of a dysfunctional family and actually make for myself a real life.


----------



## asp3 (Jan 3, 2021)

If I was able to keep the wisdom I'd gained up until now I'd go back to age five or six.  If my wisdom was not retained but I was going back in time as well I'd probably go back to being 21 and going off to university, the next three years were some of the best of my life.  If my age was reduced but I lived in today's world I'd have to ask my wife how young she wanted me to be.  If she was able to do age regression as well we'd both decide on an age and probably go back to being 18 especially if we retained our memories and experience.


----------

